# Do You Pay Bills Ahead of Time or Wait Till The Last Minute Or Auto Withdrawal?



## Lee (Jun 3, 2020)

Some like to hold on to their money till the very last minute but risk getting a late charge if the last minute falls on a holiday.

Does the late fee cancel out any savings....I think not.

I usually pay a few days before.

Do not care for automatic withdrawal.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 3, 2020)

Automatic withdrawal for as much as possible. Debit card for most purchases.
Can't be bothered keeping track of all the paperwork.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 3, 2020)

I pay online a few days before due date.  I immediately enter in check register so I know its paid.


----------



## win231 (Jun 3, 2020)

Funny you should ask.  I discussed this with my sister because she always pays bills late.  I think it's her way of making people wait - it makes her feel "in control."  She's that type of person.  I find it rather foolish when she constantly has to pay late fees.  And (even more foolish), she will pay her car registration late & pay much-bigger fees.
I asked a woman I was dating at the time why someone would do that.  I was really surprised when she said she does it too.

I put all bills in ONE place & write the date they are to be sent on the front.  They're stacked in order by date, so I know the one on top of the stack is the one that has to be mailed soon.  The date is 6 days before the due date.  Now, I mail them 8 days before the due date because mail is always late now; they're short staffed....(Coronastaffing).  I've NEVER paid a late fee.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 3, 2020)

anything i can automate is on auto pilot .   in fact at this point i have everything on auto ... i can pay it earlier but if i forget they are all auto paid .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 3, 2020)

I used to pay them the day after they arrived.

A quick trip to the post office was an excuse for a little outing, stop at the store, etc...

Since I switched to automatic payment the bills are now paid from my checking account when they are due.

I resisted automatic bill payment for many years and now I really enjoy knowing that everything is being taken care of for me.


----------



## old medic (Jun 3, 2020)

We have paperless statements and auto pay setup on everything, Just in case something is overlooked.
BUT....
When I get the statement, I'll send in a payment then... and always pay at least 10% of the balance due...
We have 3 accounts that our minimum payment is always $0.... guessing there missing the interest...
We also have a second account setup for bill paying and Online shopping... with just enough money in there to cover stuff.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

I pay my regular bills by direct debit and standing order... any occasional bills, I pay at least a week before the due date sometimes . I'm very jittery about owing money, but I know its pound foolish to pay them too early and allow the companies to take what interest I may have accrued , but I like to get them paid , and anyway there's hardly any interest to be had these days in personal accounts. My dread would be to have bad credit due to missed payments


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)

As soon as I get the paper bill or the email reminder they are of that day or the next day. I've been paying online only.


----------



## jujube (Jun 3, 2020)

Auto pay for everything I can and early for the couple that I can't.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 3, 2020)

About the only bills we get are the monthly utility bill....electric/TV/phone/internet bundle....a minor credit card bill, and the annual home/auto insurance bills.  We pay them, via a check, within a couple of days of their arrival.  Our health/vision/dental insurance is all autopay/auto reimbursement, as that would be a nuisance requiring several entries a month.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 3, 2020)

Everything is auto pay.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 3, 2020)

I pay when I get around to it. Never let it go until I have to pay fees though.


----------



## Knight (Jun 3, 2020)

Auto pay everything.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 3, 2020)

I pay online a few days before the bills are due.  I  have a couple on autopay, but most I pay myself online because it helps keep me grounded as I go on what I'm actually spending.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 3, 2020)

The ones that are different amounts each month I pay online a few days before they are due.

The ones that are the same amount each month are withdrawn from my acct ...usually the same date every month.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 3, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I used to pay them the day after they arrived.
> 
> A quick trip to the post office was an excuse for a little outing, stop at the store, etc...
> 
> ...


I am resisting automatic bill pay.  I want to give it a try.. however, not ready to let go of being in control of paying bills.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 3, 2020)

I pay some bills I pay early.. such as my vehicle, about 2 weeks early.  Others, it depends.  The only bill I have automatic pay is my auto insurance.  I may switch to automatic bill pay.  Maybe one bill at a time


----------



## Knight (Jun 3, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> I pay some bills I pay early.. such as my vehicle, about 2 weeks early.  Others, it depends.  The only bill I have automatic pay is my auto insurance.  I may switch to automatic bill pay.  Maybe one bill at a time


 Once completely converted you will wonder why you hesitated for so long. You can always contest the amount and get money returned if the amount was in error.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 3, 2020)

Lee said:


> I usually pay a few days before.


7 days before due date..CCard whenever possible for cash back!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 3, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> I am resisting automatic bill pay.  I want to give it a try.. however, not ready to let go of being in control of paying bills.


I'm still in total control of paying my bills.

Most of the companies send a steady stream of emails telling what the payment is when it will be taken and finally when it has actually been processed.

The automatic payment feature can be changed or disabled at any time.

If you want to stick a toe in the water start with an item that won't impact your credit reports like the utilities or internet service.  Set it up and watch it to be sure that you've done it correctly.  After a couple of months set up another until eventually all of the routine bills are automated.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 3, 2020)

We pay as soon as we get the bills. None are on auto pay. I think it won't be long and we will have no choice.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 4, 2020)

I've always paid all bills as soon as I receive them in my email. For companies that accept CC payments, I use the card that gives the highest cashback ( for cellphone and internet, I pay with Chase Ink that gives 5% cb; the rest I pay with 2%cb card). I don't do auto pay so I can check if I'm billed correctly.

Been doing this for years, never received disconnection notice or penalties to restore service.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Jun 4, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> I've always paid all bills as soon as I receive them in my email. For companies that accept CC payments, I use the card that gives the highest cashback. I don't do auto pay so I can check if I'm billed correctly.
> 
> 
> Ditto


----------



## debodun (Jun 4, 2020)

All my utility bills I have set up for auto pay. The few checks I write are for medical co-pays and home maintenance. When I have to pay with a check, I wait about a week after receiving the bill.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 4, 2020)

Since I'm not getting any younger, all my bills are on automatic payment directly initiated by the credit card companies. I used to have it so it was intiated by my bank but realized it would be easier and less time consuming using direct debit for my son and grandson, who would take care of business for me should I become unable to do it myself.  The bills are paid on the due dates set by the credit card and utility companies.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 4, 2020)

We have all of our bills set up to be paid X amount $$$ every two weeks so we a never get a bill only an statement to say we are in credit for council rates / water / which are due every 12 weeks
We have solar panels for electricity so we don’t pay anything for that ,we are in credit.
We do have a account come each  March for our ambulance cover which we pay as soon as we get it so we don’t forget.
All our insurances car / home / caravan come out  automatically each month, NO credit cards or store accounts 
if we can’t pay for it we don’t have it


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

I pay all our bills except insurance on the last day of the month or the 1st day of the month.  Benefit insurance from work comes out the 10th,  and car and house insurance are come out automatically on the 20th of each month...


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 5, 2020)

Auto-pay for everything that is monthly, any other accounts, I pay directly from my bank as soon as I get a text notification of any balance.


----------



## Lynk (Jun 5, 2020)

I use my Bank to pay my bills.  I did have my utility bills on auto pay.       They started charging $3+ for it.       My house and garage are separate. So I would have to pay around $7 extra.


----------



## JB in SC (Jun 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm still in total control of paying my bills.
> 
> Most of the companies send a steady stream of emails telling what the payment is when it will be taken and finally when it has actually been processed.
> 
> ...




That's good advice, I have one payment on auto pay via checking (BCBS gives me a 6% discount), but others are via CC.

With a CC you do have to be sure when you get a new CC (expiration date and three digit code changes) to update those accounts. BoA is very easy to navigate. My son has a Wells Fargo account and it's a nightmare. I use ebill on some accounts.


----------



## LindaB (Jun 5, 2020)

I use automatic withdrawal for as many bills as possible and pay all others online through my bank I never pay late but unlike my husband (who would pay as soon as a bill hit the mailbox) I have things set up to pay a few days early.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 5, 2020)

Do some auto withdrawal.....now that i've expanded some computer skills, i do a fair bit online bill paying.....don't get too excited on my announced tech skills.....if you only knew how long this learning thing on computers takes me.


----------

